# Foxfire Goldens in Petaluma?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a thread about the Foxfire breeder
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/62147-could-one.html


----------



## longfellow (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you so much for the information. Looks like I still have research to do


----------



## takoda (Dec 31, 2011)

*Foxfire*

Hi there,

I have a Golden from Foxfire and am currently waiting on my second. I have nothing but amazing things to say about this breeder. The dogs are beautiful and have amazing temperment. We have been stopped in our tracks countless times with folks asking us where we got him. He really is the light of our life. Linda is amazing at Foxfire and they have such wonderful dogs. I highly recommend them if you have not found another breeder that is a fit for you!

Best of luck.





longfellow said:


> This breeder appears to be great and meets all the "things to look for" but I'd love to hear some first hand testimonial- both good and bad if neccesary. I live in Northern California. If you have another breeder to recommend based on your own experience I am happy to hear it.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

This is Cody, from the October litter of Honey and Jett. Picture was taken at 8 and half weeks. He is now 11 weeks and has learned to "sit" and go outside for his business.
Linda has been a wonderful person to deal with. Helped me along the process. Some people here do not like the cost she charges and the 72 hours return policy. BUT really, all the reputable breeders in the area have similar policies.

[Edit: thankfully, I did not listen to the couple of nasty hearsays written in that thread]


----------



## hbeach (Jan 1, 2012)

Visitador said:


> This is Cody, from the October litter of Honey and Jett. Picture was taken at 8 and half weeks. He is now 11 weeks and has learned to "sit" and go outside for his business.
> Linda has been a wonderful person to deal with. Helped me along the process. Some people here do not like the cost she charges and the 72 hours return policy. BUT really, all the reputable breeders in the area have similar policies.
> 
> [Edit: thankfully, I did not listen to the couple of nasty hearsays written in that thread]


Great timing! I've just begun a conversation with Linda and Jennifer Masterson (Masters Golden Retrievers) who appear to cooperate in their breeding efforts. I'll be meeting Jennifer at the Golden Gate Kennel Show at the end of January as I launch into the process of finding the right breeder and litter.

So far, Linda and Jennifer are at the top of the list.

If anyone else has experience with Linda or Jennifer, I'd appreciate reading about it!

For that matter, if anyone has recommendations for Northern California breeders, please let me know. I've already been to NorCalGRC; I found their breeder referrals to be of limited value.

I'm looking for an American male companion dog. I'd love a red, but they seem somewhat rare around NorCal so far.

The attached picture is my dream Golden...:--crazy_love:

Thanks,
Ken McPherson


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

hbeach said:


> Great timing! I've just begun a conversation with Linda and Jennifer Masterson (Masters Golden Retrievers) who appear to cooperate in their breeding efforts. I'll be meeting Jennifer at the Golden Gate Kennel Show at the end of January as I launch into the process of finding the right breeder and litter.
> 
> So far, Linda and Jennifer are at the top of the list.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken,

Are you looking for an active companion? I would highly recommend Emberain. I have had a few conversations with Edwina, and she is incredibly nice and knowledgeable. However, these are WORKING dogs with a lot of energy. 

Emberain Golden Retrievers


----------



## hbeach (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks so much Nixietink. What great dogs. I will be contacting Edwina.

Actually, I _think _I am up for an active Golden, but that's one of the reasons I'm going to the show at the Cow Palace. I want to get a first hand sense of the energy coming from the working dogs. My Brittany (who passed away recently at age 16) was a very active dog. 

I'm in San Francisco, but I have a fully enclosed backyard with a long breezeway that acts as a dog run. I live 2 blocks away from a 2 1/2 acre dog park with field. I'm in the habit of twice a day outings to the park. In addition, my roommate has an 11 month old Bernese Mountain Dog, so that kind of exercise is built into the equation. 

But will that be enough for an active Golden? And how do working dogs do as companion dogs?

Thanks again for sharing your experience!

Ken McPherson


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

hbeach said:


> Actually, I _think _I am up for an active Golden, but that's one of the reasons I'm going to the show at the Cow Palace. I want to get a first hand sense of the energy coming from the working dogs. My Brittany (who passed away recently at age 16) was a very active dog.


I'm very sorry for the loss of your Brittany. 

I don't think you'll have any trouble being up for a Golden if you've had a Brittany. From the ones I've met, IMO they're way more active than a Golden. I'm sure there are exceptions but I think you'll be fine. 

The Cow Palace show is really fun since it's benched. You'll be able to talk to different breeders in a designated area and time. The only thing is that it's _so_ crowded that I haven't been in a few years, but I'll probably go this year.


----------



## hbeach (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah, it's hard to imagine a more active dog than Piper was; one reason I named her Piper was that it rhymed with hyper...

Anyone have strong feelings about how working dogs do as companion dogs?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

hbeach said:


> Yeah, it's hard to imagine a more active dog than Piper was; one reason I named her Piper was that it rhymed with hyper...
> 
> Anyone have strong feelings about how working dogs do as companion dogs?
> 
> ...


From a reputable breeder, a working dog should have a good on/off switch. As long as their exercise needs are met, they should make absolutely wonderful companion dogs. 

I'm pretty sure that I will be attending the show at Cow Palace! Which day are you going?


----------



## hbeach (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks nixietink. I'll be going on Sunday the 29th for the full day.

I've had my first conversation with the Ryska's. They were very frank, including their feelings about the show at the Cow Palace. I like that!

I can tell it's going to take a while to find the right litter. Fortunately, I'm in no hurry to make a decision...

Ken


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*hbeach*

I am trying to get a hold pf you. I might have the puppy you are looking for.


----------



## hbeach (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Friend of Claire!

I don't have enough posts for a PM yet. You can reach me at (kenmcsf at comcast dot net).

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## hbeach (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, it looks like I won't be going to the Golden Gate Kennel Show at the Cow Palace after all...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member-introductions/108685-introducing-rudy.html#post1618237

Ken


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

hbeach said:


> I'm looking for an American male companion dog. I'd love a red, but they seem somewhat rare around NorCal so far.


I'm from North California as well and finding a red puppy up here was impossible. We decided to get our girl shipped from Minnesota in two weeks from today! There should be more red goldens in this area!!! Hope you are enjoying your pups company!


----------



## chelseajackson (Jan 3, 2013)

*Foxfire Goldens*



hbeach said:


> Great timing! I've just begun a conversation with Linda and Jennifer Masterson (Masters Golden Retrievers) who appear to cooperate in their breeding efforts. I'll be meeting Jennifer at the Golden Gate Kennel Show at the end of January as I launch into the process of finding the right breeder and litter.
> 
> So far, Linda and Jennifer are at the top of the list.
> 
> ...


 I just joined the Golden Retrieve Forum and was so happy to see the discussion about Foxfire Goldens in Petaluma. I have 2 of the sweetest, healthiest, good natured, beautiful goldens you could ever dream of that we were lucky to get from Foxfire. Chelsea will be 5 years old in February. She is the daughter of Henley and Flirt. Jackson will be 5 years old on the 4th of July. He is the son of Henley and Lola. Linda is wonderful. We went out to her place to visit before we decided on Foxfire. What I liked was that she was interviewing us as much as we were checking her out. She does not let her pups go to just anyone. She wants good solid homes for her pups. 

We had lost our previous 2 goldens within 6 months of each other a year before we got Chelsea and Jack. We were finally ready to love another golden. Linda let us come out as many times as we wanted to visit our pups before they were ready to come home with us. I would highly recommend Foxfire for the health, temperament and conformance of their pups. 

We live in the Dallas, TX area now and people stop us all the time to tell us how beautiful our Goldens are and ask where we got them. I tell them they were born out in the country in Petaluma--God's country. We miss NorCal!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Essex Golden Retriever breeds red field goldens up in Lodi. 

BREEDER OF: GOLDEN RETRIEVER PUPPIES FOR SALE & HUNTING GOLDEN RETRIEVERS IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA

I haven't heard what the community thinks of them. Maddie is from there and she's a great pup.


----------



## Argo_007 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dakotadog said:


> I'm from North California as well and finding a red puppy up here was impossible. We decided to get our girl shipped from Minnesota in two weeks from today! There should be more red goldens in this area!!! Hope you are enjoying your pups company!


Which breeder did you get your girl from in Minessota?


----------

